# Reno, NV EMS



## PNW (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello! I'm currently an emt for AMR in King County (Seattle, WA). In the next 6-12 months I may be relocating to Reno, NV and I was curious about the differences between here and there, and also what the opportunities are for working down there. I've done a little research and I know there isn't an AMR branch that far north, and I've seen a little about REMSA (which I'm also curious about) but I haven't really seen any mention of other private companies. And I'm also unsure of the reciprocity. Just any tidbits of info would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Angel (Jan 12, 2015)

its just REMSA in reno Robb, Handsome Robb has a lot of posts and information about them. Do a search of just REMSA and I think there's a couple multiple page thread on them. 

but just to start you off, I believe they only staff ambulances with AEMTs and Medics. EMTs might be special events/standby only
GL


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 12, 2015)

@Handsome Robb, this one's for you. 

I like almost everything about REMSA, I just hate street corner posting.


----------



## PNW (Jan 12, 2015)

Angel said:


> its just REMSA in reno Robb, Handsome Robb has a lot of posts and information about them. Do a search of just REMSA and I think there's a couple multiple page thread on them.
> 
> but just to start you off, I believe they only staff ambulances with AEMTs and Medics. EMTs might be special events/standby only
> GL



Yeah I was thinking about getting my EMT-I but idk where I could even get it around here since it's not in King County protocol to do those extras so no one has it or offers it. But I'll definitely look for his posts thank you!


----------



## Angel (Jan 12, 2015)

Im almost certain (been a while since I looked) you could take a class in reno (but where would you work), and if you want to go through medic school they have a school as well. They seem like a very well ran, respected system. Very busy and youll learn a lot.


----------



## PNW (Jan 12, 2015)

Angel said:


> Im almost certain (been a while since I looked) you could take a class in reno (but where would you work), and if you want to go through medic school they have a school as well. They seem like a very well ran, respected system. Very busy and youll learn a lot.


Do you know if EMTs can work as techs in the ERs? They just changed a few months ago up here and now you have to have at least a CNA for that. I mean as long as I could find something in the medical field to pay rent I would be okay. And the high call volume is definitely something I look for, we get a ridiculous assortment of stuff up here and I want to continue getting that experience if I can, I'm pretty new to EMS as it is.


----------



## Angel (Jan 12, 2015)

I would have to look it up since I dont know much about NV...
If you want to move to CA i got tons of info


----------



## PNW (Jan 12, 2015)

Angel said:


> I would have to look it up since I dont know much about NV...
> If you want to move to CA i got tons of info


Hahaha okay, thank you though! Really helpful


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 12, 2015)

Angel said:


> I would have to look it up since I dont know much about NV...
> If you want to move to CA i got tons of info


It's a trap


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2015)

REMSA is the only ambulance service in Washoe County except for North Lake Tahoe Fire Protection District that covers Incline Village/Crystal Bay, other than that it's all REMSA. 

Most of the hospital's want at least EMT-I for techs but many techs are Medics. 

REMSA hires EMTs for events but it's not steady work. You could apply as a VST and stock rigs while you went to school. Get your foot in the door that way. 

They  do EMT/AEMT/Paramedic classes.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2015)

REMSA is the only ambulance service in Washoe County except for North Lake Tahoe Fire Protection District that covers Incline Village/Crystal Bay, other than that it's all REMSA. 

Most of the hospital's want at least EMT-I for techs but many techs are Medics. I believe one of the smaller hospitals which is a satellite facility of the Trauma Center hires Basics in the ER. 

REMSA hires EMTs for events but it's not steady work. You could apply as a VST and stock rigs while you went to school. Get your foot in the door that way. 

They do EMT/AEMT/Paramedic classes as well as all sorts of other classes at REMSA.

It's a very busy system, average 8-10 calls in a 12 hour shift. Pay is above average for private EMS services plus not having state taxes helps out. Like Angel said ambulance staffing is I(or A)/P except for one transfer car which is I/I.

Nevada is pretty easy as far as certifications go and it's dirt cheap. All the forms are on the OEMS website.


----------



## PNW (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> REMSA is the only ambulance service in Washoe County except for North Lake Tahoe Fire Protection District that covers Incline Village/Crystal Bay, other than that it's all REMSA.
> 
> Most of the hospital's want at least EMT-I for techs but many techs are Medics. I believe one of the smaller hospitals which is a satellite facility of the Trauma Center hires Basics in the ER.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! That's really helpful. I'd prefer to get my EMT-I while I'm up here but glad to know there's options down there.


----------



## PNW (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> REMSA hires EMTs for events but it's not steady work. You could apply as a VST and stock rigs while you went to school. Get your foot in the door that way.


I'm not sure what a VST is though?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 16, 2015)

PNW said:


> I'm not sure what a VST is though?


Vehicle service tech I think


----------



## PNW (Jan 16, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Vehicle service tech I think


Ohh okay. Makes sense. Thank you


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2015)

Yea sorry, TJ is correct. They restock and clean the units. Good way to get your foot in the door and you can also work special events as an EMT. Plus it helps you learn the units and where everything is really well which is a big leg up when you move into the field.


----------



## bizzy522 (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow that's nice they stock and clean the units. Do they tag the bags or to the medics do that?


----------



## PNW (Jan 16, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Yea sorry, TJ is correct. They restock and clean the units. Good way to get your foot in the door and you can also work special events as an EMT. Plus it helps you learn the units and where everything is really well which is a big leg up when you move into the field.


Okay cool, I'll definitely keep that in mind. Thanks so much!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2015)

bizzy522 said:


> Wow that's nice they stock and clean the units. Do they tag the bags or to the medics do that?



Medics are assigned a set of bags when they clear and they are responsible for their own bags. Personally, I won't use a bag that I haven't checked over myself to ensure everything is there since it's my *** on the line if I don't have the equipment and medications I'm supposed to have. 

Crews are responsible for garbage and what not then the VSTs vacuum the cab, mop the box, wash the outside and stock the internal and external cabinets.


----------



## Grozler (Jan 16, 2015)

PNW said:


> Yeah I was thinking about getting my EMT-I but idk where I could even get it around here since it's not in King County protocol to do those extras so no one has it or offers it. But I'll definitely look for his posts thank you!


Contact the Sultan or Gold Bar fire departments. I used to work up that way and they used to combine to offer EMT-I courses. Last one I know of was 2008/2009 before I left but worth a shot and they might know who is currently offering a class.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 16, 2015)

Here's a link to the reciprocity process for Nevada for you:

http://health.nv.gov/PDFs/EMS/Forms/Reciprocity.pdf

Here's the home page for the EMS office:

http://health.nv.gov/ems_emergencymedical.htm


----------



## PNW (Jan 17, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Here's a link to the reciprocity process for Nevada for you:
> 
> http://health.nv.gov/PDFs/EMS/Forms/Reciprocity.pdf
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## jFg (Feb 4, 2016)

PNW said:


> Do you know if EMTs can work as techs in the ERs? They just changed a few months ago up here and now you have to have at least a CNA for that. I mean as long as I could find something in the medical field to pay rent I would be okay. And the high call volume is definitely something I look for, we get a ridiculous assortment of stuff up here and I want to continue getting that experience if I can, I'm pretty new to EMS as it is.


----------



## jFg (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey, first of all, are you the person I met at the street fair downtown some months back? I just wanted to answer a few of your questions: 1. yes, you can work as a tech with your basic. They do prefer paramedics now, but you can still get hired as a B. Also, Renown has a job called "scan tech aid" where you're basically a tech, but just for the CT department.. it's not a great job by any means, but it's something in a pinch. As far as REMSA goes.... they do now have what they refer to as "ILS cars" which are staffed by an intermediate and a basic.. most of what they do are interfacilities, but there are now protocols that allow them to respond to low priority calls.Of course there's also the special events EMT job.. but you don't get a lot of patient contacts working that and events are pretty scattered. It really truly is a good idea to get your intermediate if you want to work in northern nevada and the easiest way would be to go to TMCC or REMSA to get it. Both have good programs. The hospitals in the area are : Renown (level 2 trauma center and the largest hospital here) Saint Marys (Our Lady of I-80, the hospital that is downtown, within walking distance of the casinos) and then there's also Renown South Meadows, a smaller version of Renown that's on the south end of town, they actually utilize more basic techs it looks like.. and then there's Northern Nevada Medical Center, which is a smaller hospital in Sparks. All of them are within easy "commute" distance of anywhere in Washoe County and all of them have websites that allow you to do thorough job searches. There are also a few other EMS systems close to here as well.... North Lyon, which is fire based and located in Fernley, and then there's Banner Churchill, a hospital based EMS system located in Fallon. A little farther away than that there is Humbolt General Hospital which runs EMS in Winnemucca and an ambulance service at Eastern Plumas Health Care in Portola, CA. All of those systems are ALS, so you need to at least be an "advanced" except for EPHC, which, since its in CA hires basics. OH, and how can I forget, there's also SEMSA, which used to be REMSA's sister company, but now they have separated. They hire basics as well, but they're located in Susanville. The best way, and then way that most of us have done it, is to start out as a special events or ILC car EMT, or get a job at one of the hospitals, enroll and then get your advanced and then apply for a field position at REMSA. It's a pretty good system for the most part. It can get very busy, but during the winter, it does slow down. REMSA works great with it's allied agencies and get's along really well with all of the fire and police agencies around the county and you have the potential to learn a lot and get some really good experience. I hope that this helps and I wish you the best.


----------



## PNW (Feb 7, 2016)

jFg said:


> Hey, first of all, are you the person I met at the street fair downtown some months back? I just wanted to answer a few of your questions: 1. yes, you can work as a tech with your basic. They do prefer paramedics now, but you can still get hired as a B. Also, Renown has a job called "scan tech aid" where you're basically a tech, but just for the CT department.. it's not a great job by any means, but it's something in a pinch. As far as REMSA goes.... they do now have what they refer to as "ILS cars" which are staffed by an intermediate and a basic.. most of what they do are interfacilities, but there are now protocols that allow them to respond to low priority calls.Of course there's also the special events EMT job.. but you don't get a lot of patient contacts working that and events are pretty scattered. It really truly is a good idea to get your intermediate if you want to work in northern nevada and the easiest way would be to go to TMCC or REMSA to get it. Both have good programs. The hospitals in the area are : Renown (level 2 trauma center and the largest hospital here) Saint Marys (Our Lady of I-80, the hospital that is downtown, within walking distance of the casinos) and then there's also Renown South Meadows, a smaller version of Renown that's on the south end of town, they actually utilize more basic techs it looks like.. and then there's Northern Nevada Medical Center, which is a smaller hospital in Sparks. All of them are within easy "commute" distance of anywhere in Washoe County and all of them have websites that allow you to do thorough job searches. There are also a few other EMS systems close to here as well.... North Lyon, which is fire based and located in Fernley, and then there's Banner Churchill, a hospital based EMS system located in Fallon. A little farther away than that there is Humbolt General Hospital which runs EMS in Winnemucca and an ambulance service at Eastern Plumas Health Care in Portola, CA. All of those systems are ALS, so you need to at least be an "advanced" except for EPHC, which, since its in CA hires basics. OH, and how can I forget, there's also SEMSA, which used to be REMSA's sister company, but now they have separated. They hire basics as well, but they're located in Susanville. The best way, and then way that most of us have done it, is to start out as a special events or ILC car EMT, or get a job at one of the hospitals, enroll and then get your advanced and then apply for a field position at REMSA. It's a pretty good system for the most part. It can get very busy, but during the winter, it does slow down. REMSA works great with it's allied agencies and get's along really well with all of the fire and police agencies around the county and you have the potential to learn a lot and get some really good experience. I hope that this helps and I wish you the best.


Yeah I believe you are the person I talked to! Thank you so much for this, I sort of hit a wall and was tired of not being able to get anything in the medical field, so it is good to hear this. I probably look at some south Meadows positions. Again, thanks!


----------

